# Uber car recommendations?



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

Ok so I plan on getting a newish (2015-18) car in the next few months and don't want to use it for Uber. What would you all recommend for a cheap uber vehicle? My area requirements are car can't be older than 15 years old, with power windows and working AC. I was thinking a Nissan Versa, Chevy Sonic, Mitsubishi Mirage, or Ford Focus.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ubergoober6 said:


> Ok so I plan on getting a newish (2015-18) car in the next few months and don't want to use it for Uber. What would you all recommend for a cheap uber vehicle? My area requirements are car can't be older than 15 years old, with power windows and working AC. I was thinking a Nissan Versa, Chevy Sonic, Mitsubishi Mirage, or Ford Focus.


Ford Focus sucks, and is, IMO, a dangerous vehicle. I drove a 2016 when I first started in 2016 (rental), and the damned thing would sit in intersections when I was trying to turn left and there was a break in the oncoming traffic. I'd step in the gas and nothing! Then, suddenly, just as I'd let up off the gas to step on the brake because oncoming traffic picked up again, damned car would lurch forward!

Took that puppy back to Enterprise quick.

In July I bought a Prius. You can't beat 40-60mpg.


----------



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Ford Focus sucks, and is, IMO, a dangerous vehicle. I drove a 2016 when I first started in 2016 (rental), and the damned thing would sit in intersections when I was trying to turn left and there was a break in the oncoming traffic. I'd step in the gas and nothing! Then, suddenly, just as I'd let up off the gas to step on the brake because oncoming traffic picked up again, damned car would lurch forward!
> 
> Took that puppy back to Enterprise quick.
> 
> In July I bought a Prius. You can't beat 40-60mpg.


Yeah I heard horrible things about Fords. I was just narrowing it down to cheap economy cars


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Ubergoober6 said:


> Ok so I plan on getting a newish (2015-18) car in the next few months and don't want to use it for Uber. What would you all recommend for a cheap uber vehicle? My area requirements are car can't be older than 15 years old, with power windows and working AC. I was thinking a Nissan Versa, Chevy Sonic, Mitsubishi Mirage, or Ford Focus.


I love small cars more than most but just my 3 cents of Uber advice....

You are a professional driver
You will have more distractions driving pax than most
You will be driving on unfamiliar roads a lot
You are likely out at times the drunks are too!
You will rush and be pushed to rush...

So with that said, buy a top rated car for safety. Small cars have big issues ...thats just physics.

I dont have a great recommendation but just remember in this job its when not if so protect #1


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Don't get Mirage (hunk of cheap rattling junk with like 70 horsepower)....everything else in your list will be good except the Ford focus.. nice car but no leg room in back for bigger pax and long legs (worse than the older style chevy Cruze)

Also check out the mid size Kia Forte, Spectra or Rio (good gas, tons of leg room and solid like a tank)

My ranking list would be
#1 Forte
#2 Versa (mid size coupe, not compact or note)
#3 Sonic


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> I love small cars more than most but just my 3 cents of Uber advice....
> 
> You are a professional driver
> You will have more distractions driving pax than most
> ...


totally agree.....the sonics and versa models range from compact (No way you can rideshare in) then models compared to mid size sedans. I would for sure stick to the four door mid sonic, versa sedans over the little compacts models. I think he's looking at low ratings when three people in suits looking for a ride to the airport are sitting on each other's laps in the back seat with knees crushed against the front seat plastic backing.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You'd be better off getting a 10 year old Camry for the same price as a 2 year old Mirage. I wouldn't buy anything for Uber that's less than 100k miles and at LEAST 5 years old. That's when the major depreciation hits. Those small cheap cars you mention aren't going to be reliable. They're cheap for a reason.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Toyota camry/corolla/prius. 
Really no other choice.

or you can be a dumbass & buy an American/German car. 
Good luck with that.​


----------

